# 8 Food Myths Busted



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't eat that eat this and this is bad for you, you'll get fat if you eat that, you'll get diabetes if you eat this and your c-count will go through the roof if you eat that. 
We keep hearing all kinds of things about food, this is good that is bad... bleah. Just eat and do so in moderation and exercise... 

Read a myth-busting article about a variety of food. Then decide for yourself. 

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/8-scary-food-myths-busted


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty much what I deduced Years ago.

Not of My own Volition. I was super-interested in Anatomy, and the way Intake affects the Body. On a Statistical Level, you can really eat Anything.
Just so long as you get everything you need without overabundance.


----------

